# لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!



## pola (27 يناير 2006)

*لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

تذكر انك في قسم التسلية والترفيه



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
اثبتت الدراسات التي اجريت من قبل ان للشعر الطويل مساوئ عدة :
فأولا : تستهلك شامبو اسبوعيا اذا هذا صار شعرها ناعم، يعني اذا خشن ضم معاها البلسم وحمام الزيت، يعني تحدد ميزانيه لنظافة شعر زوجتك وحيويته ولمعانه .​


بَس مش هذا السبب الوحيد:
ثانيا : 
تستهلك كميه كبيره من المياه عند غسل شعرها 
تقعد تغسل في شعرها بالماي حوالي ساعتين بالكثير لحد ما تخلص الماء الحار عنك ويمكن تخلص كلّ المياه في البيت .​

ثالثا : 
تستهلك الكهرباء 
تقعد تستشور شعرها مده مو اقل من ساعتين وتسحب من هالكهرباء وما يحتاج الفاتوره جالسة تحسب وانت يا مسكين بتدفع وتدفع الفواتير...​

رابعا : 
في المناسبات والاحتفالات ..............واي واي......الله يكون في عونك بتروح الصالون وشعرها طويل يعني لازم تسريحه مش من مئات الشواقل.​

خامسا : 
تتعبك نفسيا 
إذا وقعت شعرة من شعراتها بتصير تنوح اليوم وتقول حسدوووووووووووووني وتأخذك وتجرك من شيخ الى شيخ ....​

سادسا : 
تتعبك جسديا 
راح تلقى شعرها في كل مكان في صحنك وثوبك واخرتها بتروح على المستشفى لاستخراج الحصوة اللي بمعدتك ملاحظه : الحصوه شعرها تجمع في معدتك .​

سابعا : 
تسوي اشتراك سنوي مع احد المواسيرجيه
طبعا عشان تفتح المجاري المسدوده بسبب شعر زوجتك المصون ...​


بعد هذا​

ودك بشعر الطويل؟​


----------



## Messias (27 يناير 2006)

ههههههههه



جميل جدا الموضوع 


إذا وقعت شعرة من شعراتها بتصير تنوح اليوم وتقول حسدوووووووووووووني وتأخذك وتجرك من شيخ الى شيخ ....



ههههه


----------



## Coptic Lady (27 يناير 2006)

يعنى نحلق زيرو يعنى مش فاهمه وجه نظركم يعنى :smil8: 


هممممممم عموما 
irate 

ملقوش فالورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين


Menz:t7:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا بولا

بس الشعر الطويل احلي في بعض الاحيان لما مش يكون في قمل كتير *


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

بس انا عادي, الله موفقني و حالتي المادية تمام, يعني اتمنى ادفعلها حتى تزبط شعرها,,, 


مينا لا تفضحني و تقول انا شعري طويل كمان هههههه


----------



## pola (27 يناير 2006)

شمرا على المرور
و الردود الجميلة


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2006)

*الموضوع دا جه على الوجع لازم تخبطو يعنى يارب يكرمك بوحده شعرها طولها *


----------



## koki (27 يناير 2006)

تاج المراه شعرها يا بولا فلازم التاج يكون شكله حلو ومرصع بالماس والياقوت والمرجان وهذا كله هو الشامبو والبلسم والشوار والكوافير.
والله يكون فى عون الرجاله
كوكى


----------



## kittyy (27 يناير 2006)

*ناس مايعجبهاش العجب*

وبعدين الغــــــــــــاوى ينقط بطاقيته :nunu0000: .. أعتقد إن دا قصر ديــل من واحد أخد مقلب فى شعر المدام وعاوز يمشى المركب ويقنع نفسه بعملته السودا .. :gy0000: 


مش عاجبكوا أم شعر روحوا أتجوزوا القرعة. من دا كتير .. بس ماتجيش تعيطوا بعد كدا وتقولوا أحنا متجوزين ستات Expired .. :t33: 


ناس مايعجبهاش العجــــب.. :thnk0001: 
صحيح .. البنى أدم دا مايملاش عينه إلا التراب.. :budo:


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

ههههههه مش شايف ولا راجل بيرد


----------



## pola (28 يناير 2006)

الرجالة دفعت اللى فى جيبها كلة بسبب البنات
مش لاقية حاجة تقولها


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2006)

*ان شعرهن طويل

مش كيدهن عظيم *


----------



## zaki (29 يناير 2006)

*بصراحة  انا  مش  بحب  الشعر  الطويل  فى  البنات

وفى  نفس  الوقت  مينفعش  تكون  ارعة


انا  بفضل  الشعر  اللى  بيكون  كارية  فى  البنات*


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2006)

*لا وانتا الصادق انتا شوفت الموضوع جبيت التوفير بلاش الشجاعه الزايده دى طيب *


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يناير 2006)

*نرد با ايه بس يا روك 

حكم القوي 

ربنا علي المفتري والظالم واللي شعره طويل ههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2006)

*ربنا يصبرنى عليكم ويقدرنى امسك لسانى علشان متهورش عليكم واخربلكم الدنيا واقوم العصابه دى كلها عليكم *


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يناير 2006)

*حسبي انا عضو في عصابة الضفدع اليتيم وابن اخوه هههههههه

يعني عندي حصانة فجلاوية اصلية بالتقلية 

ومحدش هيفهم الشفرة دي غير ناس معينة 

اي خدعه*


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2006)

*اتقرطستو يا بنات وعمو مينا بيبهدلنا بزوق ودى شتيمه مش اى حاجه (ام قومتهم عليك الصبر )

دى شتيمه بس محدش يفهما غيرنا خدو بالكم بيشتم البنات كلها *


----------



## pola (29 يناير 2006)

اية يا جماعة الموضوع سخن جدا
انا عندما نقلتة لم اتوقع كل الكلام دة
انا على العموم لا حب الشعر الطويل قوى و لا القصير قوى
يعنى يكون الشعر متوسط


----------



## Coptic Lady (30 يناير 2006)

*وهل يجرؤون 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## pola (30 يناير 2006)

ربنا معانا و يحافظ على فلوسنا


----------



## zaki (2 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا وانتا الصادق انتا شوفت الموضوع جبيت التوفير بلاش الشجاعه الزايده دى طيب *




*بقا  كدة

لعلمك  بقا  الشعر  القصير  بيكون  مكلف  اكتر

وممكن  تسآلى  ....
*


----------



## †gomana† (2 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا بولا 

بس ليه كدة انتوا بتحقدوا 

يارب تتجوز واحد شعرها طويل وخشن عشان تتعثقد فى عيشتك

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ده انتوا رجالة عجب*


----------



## pola (5 فبراير 2006)

ماشى يا جومانا بتعقدية من اولها
لمل نلاقيها الاول


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (5 فبراير 2006)

الحمد الله ان مفهاش شعر اساسا


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل اوى يا بولا
> 
> بس ليه كدة انتوا بتحقدوا
> 
> ...


اميين اميين لحسن ده رجاله ولا تستاهل 
اهتمنا بنفسنا مش عاجبهم اهملنا برضه مش عاجبهم حاجة تعصب


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*يجدعان هما خيفين عل فلوسهم افهموما بقا هعشلكم قرن *


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يجدعان هما خيفين عل فلوسهم افهموما بقا هعشلكم قرن *


وهما عندهم فلوس اصلا يا ميرنا الراجل من دول تيجي تكلميه علي الفلوس كانك بتقوليلوا انت رايح النار خبثاء بشكل مش معقول وهما علي قلبهم أد كده


----------



## pola (6 فبراير 2006)

اللة يسامحك يا مارتينا
مش عايزين قر


----------



## +Dream+ (8 فبراير 2006)

بيتلكيكو  مش لما يلاقوا الى ترضى بيهم الاول


----------



## دنيا فايد (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

*دا معناه اني هواجه مشكلة ف جوازي هههههههه*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

_*هههههههههه جامده
ثانكس بولا
*_​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

جمال المراه ليس في شعرها فقط بل بانوثتها ورقتها وحنيتها واحساسها المرهف ووصف المراة لاتتوقف عنده الكلمات...
بس السؤال هل المراة من يحب الشعر الطويل ام الرجل الذي يحبه عليها


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

ربنا يسامحك
بعد موضوعك ده محدش هيفكر يرتبط بيا ابدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

* انا مش معاك فى الموضوع  المراة تاج راسها الشعر ابتاعها امال مش احسن من اللى تكون شعرها شبة المقشا
 ولا حتى شبة سلك المواعين  هههههههههههههههه
 لاياعم المراة تاج راسها الشعر لما يكون جميلة تكون جميلة لما تكون شعرها مش تمام تبقى مش تمام 
​*


----------



## باسبوسا (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

ميرسىىىىىىىىى جدا بولا .


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: لو حبيبتك شعرها طويل !!!!!*

ههههههههههههه ميرسي للموضوع الجميل


----------

